# Functional and effective MagicQ PC control via tablet



## HOHSIS (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello,

I've been running shows for a few years, but recently got the budget to build a semi-decent lighting system. For the controller, I've decided to go with the MagicQ Full interface with the MagicQ software (most likely I'll put together my own Gentoo distro for that), but the one thing that concerns me is the ease of use of building cues with the virtual lighting desk. 

I tried installing the MagicQ Remote app, however the window scaling is completely off on my tablet, it doesn't seem to have faders, and it won't find my PC for some reason.

I set up a remote desktop with my android tablet to see if that made it any easier to move faders than using a mouse, which it did, however since it was remote desktop I could not use my tablet's multitouch capabilities to move more than one fader at a time, which is going to annoy me quite quickly when setting up chases and scenes. Is there any (preferrably free) android app out there that can control the MagicQ software, with both faders and encoders, that supports some sort of multitouch capability to avoid having to do everything with a mouse?

I was thinking that there might be some other free lighting desk software out there that had a much better app for control that could control the MagicQ software via Artnet.


----------



## Judge (Jun 24, 2013)

I have used both the Android and iPhone/pad ChamSys app, albeit with a proper MQ100 and found it worked well, however the Android app is far more basic then the iOS version, so it may be worth seeing if you can borrow an iPad and try it out on that and see if the situation is a bit better, I think it may well be.
Best of luck.
/j


----------



## HOHSIS (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Is there any chance of the iOS version working with an iPod Touch? I'd like to see if I can test out the app on there just to see how it works.

Now I'm looking at wings, and I know you can only use the Chamsys wings with the software directly, but would an Artnet wing such as the Enttec playback wing work if I run it though Artnet? Getting a mini wing is completely out of my budget, but honestly I would take a physical desk over a touchscreen any day, and I might go for that Enttec one if it would work.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the remote feature only works if you have some kind of wing attached.


----------



## Footer (Jun 25, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> I'm pretty sure the remote feature only works if you have some kind of wing attached.



Yup, if the console is in "demo mode" none of the remote or midi functions work. You have to buy some type of their "pro" hardware to unlock the full software.


----------



## HOHSIS (Jun 25, 2013)

Footer said:


> Yup, if the console is in "demo mode" none of the remote or midi functions work. You have to buy some type of their "pro" hardware to unlock the full software.



I do have the full version of their USB interface, which should take it out of demo mode.

Since artnet is just a protocol, I see no reason why that Enttec board shouldn't work if the software isn't in demo mode and works with other artnet controllers, since I've seen people use other software to control it before.


----------



## Footer (Jun 25, 2013)

HOHSIS said:


> I do have the full version of their USB interface, which should take it out of demo mode.
> 
> Since artnet is just a protocol, I see no reason why that Enttec board shouldn't work if the software isn't in demo mode and works with other artnet controllers, since I've seen people use other software to control it before.



Define "full version"? 

This:ChamSys :: MagicDMX

Or this: ChamSys :: MagicQ Two Universe DMX Interface

If you have the first one, that dongle will not unlock the full version of the software.

> Please note that the MagicDMX does not unlock any of the remote control functionality in MagicQ - this includes the iPhone and Android apps.



If you want that functionality you'll have to buy some of the more expensive hardware.


----------



## HOHSIS (Jun 25, 2013)

Footer said:


> Define "full version"?
> 
> This:ChamSys :: MagicDMX
> 
> ...



The MagicDMX Full.

Which, apparently, as you said doesn't unlock those other features. What's the best/cheapest/most effective alternative then if my interface doesn't unlock that? I'm guessing my only bet right now is to shell out and buy the PCWing Compact if I could afford it.


----------



## Footer (Jun 25, 2013)

HOHSIS said:


> The MagicDMX Full.
> 
> Which, apparently, as you said doesn't unlock those other features. What's the best/cheapest/most effective alternative then if my interface doesn't unlock that? I'm guessing my only bet right now is to shell out and buy the PCWing Compact if I could afford it.



The Two Universe DMX will unlock the full software. I believe that is the cheapest path.


----------



## SageWOok (Feb 17, 2014)

For the guys that have used the ipad version, what did you think of it? I just got my mini wing today and am planning on getting an iPad for touch control.


----------



## HOHSIS (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm just going to drop here that as a temporary solution, I wrote a program that lets me control MqPC from my MIDI control surface. So far it's been working nicely and should keep me busy until I can afford a PC Wing.


----------



## SageWOok (Feb 26, 2014)

HOHSIS said:


> I'm just going to drop here that as a temporary solution, I wrote a program that lets me control MqPC from my MIDI control surface. So far it's been working nicely and should keep me busy until I can afford a PC Wing.


Without the use of a midi interface? I'd like to know a little bit more if so.


----------



## HOHSIS (Feb 26, 2014)

It literally takes screenshots of the fader bank in the window, using image processing algorithms to track the locations, and sends window messages to it so it thinks that the mouse is moving and buttons are being pressed, based on what's coming in from the control surface. It also sends keyboard messages for playback mode if MQ's keyboard mode is set to playback mode.


----------



## SageWOok (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd be very interested to check that out once you have it a little more developed. So this eliminates the multi touch issue that you'd face with just running a screen share to the ipad?


----------



## HOHSIS (Mar 2, 2014)

It's pretty specific to my setup right now (Tascam FW-1082 in Mackie Universal mode), and depends on the window being the right size so that the faders are using the large fader image. Theoretically though since I put in functionality to do midi mapping, you can map any desk that uses control change commands for the faders.

Yes, the multitouch issue is solved. I am easily able to move all 9 faders on my Tascam (including the master) and have them all move on MQPC at the same time. However, that does kind of depend on the computer's performance because of the image processing.

At some point I'll probably work out more of the bugs, but I probably won't put it up for download publicly since it's basically allowing you to bypass Chamsys' hardware, which is the reason they allow people to use the software for free. I don't want it to be used as a replacement for buying the Chamsys hardware, but just a temporary solution until the user can afford to get their stuff.


----------



## SageWOok (Mar 3, 2014)

Fair enough. I'm running with a midi wing I got off of Chamsys mini wing now and I'm using an iPad for encoders as executing. I plan to upgrade Down the road when I'm ready. I've been curious to hear others external control alternatives for MagicQ, so thanks for sharing .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerhughes (Oct 13, 2015)

HOHSIS said:


> It's pretty specific to my setup right now (Tascam FW-1082 in Mackie Universal mode), and depends on the window being the right size so that the faders are using the large fader image. Theoretically though since I put in functionality to do midi mapping, you can map any desk that uses control change commands for the faders.
> 
> Yes, the multitouch issue is solved. I am easily able to move all 9 faders on my Tascam (including the master) and have them all move on MQPC at the same time. However, that does kind of depend on the computer's performance because of the image processing.
> 
> At some point I'll probably work out more of the bugs, but I probably won't put it up for download publicly since it's basically allowing you to bypass Chamsys' hardware, which is the reason they allow people to use the software for free. I don't want it to be used as a replacement for buying the Chamsys hardware, but just a temporary solution until the user can afford to get their stuff.



Is there any way I could get a copy of the software you wrote, have a low budget concert coming soon and would like more than one control method for magicQ

My email is [email protected]


----------



## robartsd (Nov 10, 2015)

I doubt your hack job to control MagicQ with your MIDI controller is likely to damage ChamSys sales. Those with budgets to purchase ChamSys hardware would still do so for performance, reliability, and ease of use. Access to your hack might cause a few who do not have a budget for ChamSys hardware to use it instead of turning to other software options (such as QLC+). The reason I would choose to keep such a hack to myself is to avoid support requests.


----------

